# Help needed in Lebanon PA



## J & B Lawncare (Sep 4, 2005)

Hello

I was contacted by a local church that just opened a new building in So. Lebanon Twp in Lebanon County PA. They did not think about snow removal till it was too late. Everyone they called has a full client list, including myself. While I will be trying to help them out with sidewalks and such, I cannot fullfill there parking lot needs. They have a paved (approx) 35 space lot laid out in and oval. If anyone can help call me at 717-274-2368 and I will give you the number of a contact person. If you can do it once or want to do it the rest of the year, call me and I will give you the details.

Thanks

J & B Lawncare.


----------



## BMPM (Dec 16, 2005)

*I'll take it!*

I saw this post and I'm in Hershey check out my post and give me a call maybe we can help each other out. Thanks


----------

